# Diy kit order advice



## nemo (15/6/15)

Hi guys, I really want to try my hand at some DIY juices but where to begin oh the choices!

So far I was thinking Danish cinnamon, vanilla custard, dulce de leche, Bavarian crème, black cherry,
I enjoy mint so not sure what to go for there.

So open to advice here on any other additives that may be good.


----------



## Matt (15/6/15)

My advice would be to start out with some recipes you can find online. To get the hang of it.


----------



## Mike (15/6/15)

Don't go for black cherry.

Vanilla Custard is a necessity
Dulce is nice too
Strawberry ripe is great
Wintergreen and mint candy are both good, I'd recommend getting a menthol as well if that's your thing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (15/6/15)

My I ask why not the black cherry?


----------



## Mike (15/6/15)

There are many nicer flavours available to start off with. It's difficult to make work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (15/6/15)

@Mike thanks much appreciated @Matt Thanks I have just been doing that  already changed my wish list and looking at adding more


----------



## Matt (15/6/15)

Its a nice way to start and tweak those recipes to your liking. 
I like the french vanilla, vanilla bean ice cream, butterscotch and brown sugar. 
For vanilla custard i prefer the capella version but the tfa is nice also.


----------



## free3dom (15/6/15)

TFA peppermint and spearmint are great mint flavours by themselves and also go really well with various fruit flavours (apple, strawberry, dragonfruit).

Get some Ethyl Maltol as well, it's a great way to smooth out harsh flavours 

Also consider getting some French Vanilla (or any of the other vanilla variants) - it's a great additive to many types of juices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (15/6/15)

@free3dom Thanks I made a note of those was seeing EM being mentioned very often I was considering some Vanilla variants they seem to be used very often and on their own. Thanks so far for all the advice sure is making things easier makes I want order my kit now already  man why are there so many days between my money

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/6/15)

And some Vanilla's, as they make almost anything that much better - Vanilla Swirl, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream... French Vanilla. Imo they're absolutely necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (16/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> And some Vanilla's, as they make almost anything that much better - Vanilla Swirl, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream... French Vanilla. Imo they're absolutely necessary.


Thanks that vanilla bean ice cream sounds yummy also 

Sent from my AG CHROME ULTRA using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/6/15)

nemo said:


> Thanks that vanilla bean ice cream sounds yummy also
> 
> Sent from my AG CHROME ULTRA using Tapatalk



It really is. Very versatile, and a pretty complex form of vanilla on its own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## nemo (17/6/15)

Just waiting on a question that I popped off to skyblue then I will be pretty close to ordering. 
To the menthol lovers out there what is the best additive to go for in getting the "cool" hit. I was looking at the concentrates when I posted and used mint instead of menthol, sorry folks .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/6/15)

nemo said:


> Just waiting on a question that I popped off to skyblue then I will be pretty close to ordering.
> To the menthol lovers out there what is the best additive to go for in getting the "cool" hit. I was looking at the concentrates when I posted and used mint instead of menthol, sorry folks .



You'll want some Koolada for that "cool" hit. Great stuff, and because you only use a small amount, lasts for ages.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (17/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> You'll want some Koolada for that "cool" hit. Great stuff, and because you only use a small amount, lasts for ages.


@r0gue z0mbie, awesome thanks.


----------



## free3dom (17/6/15)

As @r0gue z0mbie said, get some Koolada for coolness on the exhale and use menthol for coolness on the inhale - most strong menthol juices use both

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

